# Portland OR Lucky labrador ride and meet Sunday  Jan 13th 12:30pm



## fatbike (Dec 26, 2012)

Rain or shine! Limited bicycle indoor parking if it's raining. If the weather is nice we are outside.


Lucky Labrador Brewery 1945 NW Quimby St. Portland Oregon

The focus is prewar balloon bicycles but everyone and any type of bicycle is welcome. See you there!


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 27, 2012)

Uggg, would love to go! I'll be back in PDX in September, any regularly scheduled events that month?


----------



## Boris (Dec 27, 2012)

Talewinds said:


> Uggg, would love to go! I'll be back in PDX in September, any regularly scheduled events that month?




September gets a little screwy. Generally the rides are scheduled for the second Sunday of every month. However last year it was combined with the Iron Ranch Swap Meet, which always falls on the 3rd Sunday in September, so the out of towners can also make the ride and hit the bars. It's a safe bet that will happen again this year.


----------



## fatbike (Jan 7, 2013)

Bump.... All welcome.


----------



## BWbiker (Jan 11, 2013)

*Lucky Lab Sunday the 13th*



fatbike said:


> Rain or shine! Limited bicycle indoor parking if it's raining. If the weather is nice we are outside.
> 
> 
> Lucky Labrador Brewery 1945 NW Quimby St. Portland Oregon
> ...



You didn't reference 20 degree weather!


----------



## fatbike (Jan 11, 2013)

Well brad it is the NW. Here is 3 day forecast. It will be cold, partly cloudy but also Sun. Where your heavy coats, hats and gloves your going to need it. I notice some of you show wearing jackets. I couldn't do it.


----------



## Boris (Jan 13, 2013)

Glad to see such a nice turnout and some new faces today despite the cold. Didn't appear to be too much disappointment about staying inside today.


----------



## vincev (Jan 13, 2013)

You rode indoors Dave?


----------



## Boris (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes Vince indoors, on the invisible bike that I didn't bring. Thank you for asking. Now you know everything about me. Ever wonder why I don't ask anything about you?


----------



## vincev (Jan 13, 2013)

No Dave I just wanted #1882.Thank you


----------



## vincev (Jan 13, 2013)

Dave ,I have to stay ahead of Old Rider .He is posting anything he can to catch me.No I am not paranoid or am I.#1884


----------



## Boris (Jan 13, 2013)

vincev said:


> No Dave I just wanted #1882.Thank you




Since you asked......it's because I don't care.


----------



## vincev (Jan 13, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> Since you asked......it's because I don't care.




Since you claim I asked when I didnt ,I will.Why not Dave?????????


----------



## Boris (Jan 13, 2013)

vincev said:


> Since you claim I asked when I didnt ,I will.Why not Dave?????????




Thanks for the great 2016 presidential campaign slogan "Why not Dave?"


----------



## OldRider (Jan 13, 2013)

vincev said:


> Dave ,I have to stay ahead of Old Rider .He is posting anything he can to catch me.No I am not paranoid or am I.#1884




Look over your shoulder Vince...........be afraid, very afraid.


----------



## vincev (Jan 13, 2013)

Heres for you Dave
http://youtu.be/w7gWB7IzxtU


----------



## vincev (Jan 13, 2013)

Old Rider,Daves looking for help with his spoke waxing project.


----------



## adventurepdx (Jan 14, 2013)

Wish I could have made it, but alas, I work most Sundays around that time. Plus, I got a cold yesterday.

Any photos anywhere?


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah! Any pictures?


----------



## fatbike (Jan 15, 2013)

Were keeping all the bicycles pics to minimum and keeping them all for ourselves. Our bicycles are way to nice and rare to share.


Unfortunately no photos... our camera guy didn't show.


My phone is on it last legs to handle such a job.


----------

